# Available for Kindle, but not suited to Kindle



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I read the sample from Amazon and was underwhelmed, and then I saw a print copy at the library and found out why. The book is heavily illustrated with photos, diagrams, and cartoons, and the text depends on them to tell the story. Without at least better b&w screen resolution, on Kindle it would be useless. So glad I didn't download to read the whole thing before realizing how much I'd be missing! I'm not even sure if it would be obvious on the Kindle that there was that much missing in the experience - it might just seem like a really bad book.

[Note that the link above opens the regular Amazon page, which has a link to the Kindle version. The Link Maker didn't show this book in its choices.]


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

Not available yet - but you can request it for your Kindle...


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan M said:


> Not available yet - but you can request it for your Kindle...


I think they have that on pretty much every book available, don't they? I doubt they screen for something like that. 
But actually, I kind of want to buy that paper clock book and try it out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

That's hilarious.  So, do the instructions take into account what kind of cover and skin we have on our K's before we cut them up?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> That's hilarious. So, do the instructions take into account what kind of cover and skin we have on our K's before we cut them up?


Haha, that's funny. Maybe we should all log-on and recommend to the publisher to carry it. I guess you would then be able to download a digital clock??


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I would add the Twilight the movie: illustrated movie companion....we discussed this a couple of months ago.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

auntmarge said:


>


I sampled that too because it sounded interesting. Haven't read it yet though. Shame it doesn't really work on the Kindle.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Susan M said:


> Not available yet - but you can request it for your Kindle...


Hilarious! Thank you, Susan! I really needed a good laugh right about now and that did it! Ha-ha-ha (see: I'm still laughing!!) ha-ha!!

Thank you!

-Xia-

P.S. Although ... I am now coveting that book you brought up, but in a destroyable paper form. I mean, how cool would it be to have a fully functioning clock made from paper? *Drool*

Edited to add: Holy Cheesecake!! Did anyone notice the price of the used and/or new (paper) book in the screen print above?! Yikes! As much as I'd like to build a paper clock (oh, that would be so fun!) I couldn't justify that purchase price. Darn it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^ Errr... how can they charge that much for a "used" copy?  Isn't a used copy already a clock?


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^ Errr... how can they charge that much for a "used" copy? Isn't a used copy already a clock?


Ha-Ha-Ha!!! Funny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^ Errr... how can they charge that much for a "used" copy? Isn't a used copy already a clock?


Well the work is done for you already. That's why its so expensive. Its like when you buy furniture already put together. So maybe the new book is cheaper.

Nope just checked I guess they heard all the complaints used are now about $25.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

If this book came out on the Kindle, would it make a digital clock?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

auntmarge said:


>


I'm disappointed! I love Neil DeGrasse Tyson and was reading the sample for Death by Black Hole this morning. I haven't picked up a dead tree book since getting my Kindle, it's disappointing to think that a book available for the Kindle wouldn't be worth reading on it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I'm disappointed! I love Neil DeGrasse Tyson and was reading the sample for Death by Black Hole this morning. I haven't picked up a dead tree book since getting my Kindle, it's disappointing to think that a book available for the Kindle wouldn't be worth reading on it.


I almost bought Death by Black Hole, but I was put off by the formatting problems with the sample. I wonder if they have fixed them, I sent an email to Amazon about it.

Mike


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> If this book came out on the Kindle, would it make a digital clock?


tee hee


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I'm disappointed! I love Neil DeGrasse Tyson and was reading the sample for Death by Black Hole this morning. I haven't picked up a dead tree book since getting my Kindle, it's disappointing to think that a book available for the Kindle wouldn't be worth reading on it.


I like him too. Such a personable guy. Did you see him on "The Daily Show" a few days ago - he went backstage afterward and stayed until he had finished the rubix cube they gave him, and Stewart says that from now on he'll keep the cube on his (Stewart's) desk and turn a couple of rows as a distress call whenever they need science help.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I found this one awhile back and it IS available on Kindle....

Betsy


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I would add the Twilight the movie: illustrated movie companion....we discussed this a couple of months ago.


I kept seeing it on the Bestsellers list on my Kindle and thought it was kind of strange that an illustrated Kindle book would do so well. Well, I guess when you have to have the pix with you at all times....

N


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I almost bought Death by Black Hole, but I was put off by the formatting problems with the sample. I wonder if they have fixed them, I sent an email to Amazon about it.
> 
> Mike


I bought and read _Death by Black Hole_. I thought it was fine, except that the first letter was missing from each chapter. (I think the DTB probably has a larger, fancier letter here.) I wanted to read it, so that one problem didn't bother me enough to stop me.


----------

